# Need a kids sports/family camera setup for $3k



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 10, 2016)

I sold all my gear because I am buying a house and needed the money. I am really trilying hard to get a FF body, standard zoom, flash for $3k or less.

I have found an open box deal at adorama for the 5d3 with 24-70 f4 kit and figured I could get a 430ex iii for about $270. 

Any suggestions to save money or alternate setups would be appreciated. I have never purchased grey market so am hesitant to do that. I also have thought about a 6d 24-105 kit and a 7d2 body but thats a little more. Another option is to wait a few months to see if canon announces anything. I know I sold too much and should have saved some. But too late.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 10, 2016)

The $2799 Adorama Deal is a good one, I'd jump quickly. Make sure you can return it within 30 days in case you don't like it.

The deals will disappear in a really short time, so have your mind made up and jump when one appears.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Jan 10, 2016)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I sold all my gear because I am buying a house and needed the money. I am really trilying hard to get a FF body, standard zoom, flash for $3k or less.
> 
> I have found an open box deal at adorama for the 5d3 with 24-70 f4 kit and figured I could get a 430ex iii for about $270.
> 
> Any suggestions to save money or alternate setups would be appreciated. I have never purchased grey market so am hesitant to do that. I also have thought about a 6d 24-105 kit and a 7d2 body but thats a little more. Another option is to wait a few months to see if canon announces anything. I know I sold too much and should have saved some. But too late.



I have the 24-70 f4. I couldn't imagine shooting any sports with it kids or adult just far too short


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 10, 2016)

Chisox2335 said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > I sold all my gear because I am buying a house and needed the money. I am really trilying hard to get a FF body, standard zoom, flash for $3k or less.
> ...



I have used that lens and serves as general purpose. The the goal was to rent a 70-200 for a few of my kids games till I can save for a longer lens. If I drop to a 7d2 or 70d then I can get a 70-xxx but am stuck with a much lower high iso.


----------



## awair (Jan 10, 2016)

Having done a bundle of upgrades this year - mostly for kids sports, here's my 2-cents worth:

Get a 5D Mk III - I've rented this a few times (& prices are dropping with the impending replacement). Skip the 6D, the frame rate is a bit too slow for sports (I've just sold mine). The 24-70/4L IS kit lens with this is fantastic, but not typically for sports.

Sports events generally have sufficient light, pick up a 70-200/4L or /4L IS or /2.8L - can't give a recommendation over which to choose as I haven't used any of these, but heard good things about the '4s'. (I just recently got the 2.8L IS II, which is over your stated budget).

My original kit, which I had to make some sacrifices (about purpose), was the 7D & 135/2L. I do not regret this combination for a moment. Great for sports, not so for family - but there's normally an iPhone around?

Good luck, and enjoy.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 10, 2016)

5D3 and 24-70F4 for that price is hard to beat..... And you are not going to get a better combination of quality and portability than that combo.

I'd go for it and throw in a 75-300 to get a longer lens while your finances recover and until you figure out what you want.... Perhaps the next lens is a 70-200, or a 100-400, but try/borrow before you buy to see if it is worth the cost to you.....


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 10, 2016)

5d3 + 35f2 IS + 135f2, about $500ish above your budget. No need to carry that flash around and still be able to get DOF on FF.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 10, 2016)

It seems you're getting a lot of recommendations, but all based on assumptions. What sports? Indoor or outdoor? Daytime or Nighttime? Only after answering those questions can anyone know whether they should be recommending f/4 or f/2.8 or whether 70mm will suffice or not.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 10, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> I'd go for it and throw in a 75-300 to get a longer lens while your finances recover and until you figure out what you want.... Perhaps the next lens is a 70-200, or a 100-400, but try/borrow before you buy to see if it is worth the cost to you.....


Canon 75-300mm? This lens has horrible sharpness in 300mm.

A decent option for full frame is 70-200 F4.
Where the light is too low, Canon 100mm F2 is a great low cost option.
If you go with 7D Mark II, then there is the great 55-250 STM.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 10, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go for it and throw in a 75-300 to get a longer lens while your finances recover and until you figure out what you want.... Perhaps the next lens is a 70-200, or a 100-400, but try/borrow before you buy to see if it is worth the cost to you.....
> ...


I'm suggesting it as a stop gap measure until he figures out his next move..... you should be able to get one used for about $125 and in a year's time, sell it for the same. You might even manage to borrow one from a friend who has gone on to something else....

If you are ready to go for a 70-200 now, ajfotofilmagem is right about the 70-200F4. It is probably the best bang for the buck of any Canon lens. Sharpness is great, price is great.... Spend twice as much and you get the 70-200F4 IS which is slightly sharper and has IS..... spend twice as much again and you get the 70-200F2.8IS which is of similar sharpness to the F4 IS (a bit better on wide, a but worse on long) and a stop faster but a lot heavier..... but if you are on a budget and want that reach, nothing will touch the 70-200F4.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 10, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> It seems you're getting a lot of recommendations, but all based on assumptions. What sports? Indoor or outdoor? Daytime or Nighttime? Only after answering those questions can anyone know whether they should be recommending f/4 or f/2.8 or whether 70mm will suffice or not.



Family ( typical stuff indoor plays/talent shows/ other portraits around the house or on holidays.)
Sports young kids ( indoor floor hockey, outdoor soccer, flag football in the fall.)


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 10, 2016)

KKCFamilyman said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > It seems you're getting a lot of recommendations, but all based on assumptions. What sports? Indoor or outdoor? Daytime or Nighttime? Only after answering those questions can anyone know whether they should be recommending f/4 or f/2.8 or whether 70mm will suffice or not.
> ...


For indoor events, including sports and dancing, Canon 100mm F2 does a great job without breaking the bank.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 10, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go for it and throw in a 75-300 to get a longer lens while your finances recover and until you figure out what you want.... Perhaps the next lens is a 70-200, or a 100-400, but try/borrow before you buy to see if it is worth the cost to you.....
> ...



I'll second the 100f2 as a low light "kid chaser"

it may not be the absolute sharpest lens of all time, but it's chomping at the heels of much dearer lenses. decently sharp across the frame wide open, unlike the 85f1.8 which is softer wide open and doesn't get as sharp as the 100 wide open until about f2.8 The 100s AF is also very rapid.

I've used mine on a crop for family shots with three young children who are all utterly unable to pose so you just have to chase them and hope something turns up.

compare the 100-85 here

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=118&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=106&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0

and the 100-135L here:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=118&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=108&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0

a sample full res image with this lens, f2.0 1/3200 sec, taken on a 30D, so same pixel density as a 20Mpix FF:


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 10, 2016)

Those are all great suggestions. I cannot help but wonder if I wait till March/April there may be a 5d4 or possible 6d2 in the works that will actually be an upgrade from what I had. I have had and sold 4 5d3's so feels odd buying one for $2800 with a 24-70 f4 and then here a new one is released with features I want like dpaf focus for video and 4k. Better metering from like the newer 7d2/5ds. Just not knowing and the higher price would be worth it maybe if there are enough benefits. Is that nuts?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 10, 2016)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Those are all great suggestions. I cannot help but wonder if I wait till March/April there may be a 5d4 or possible 6d2 in the works that will actually be an upgrade from what I had. I have had and sold 4 5d3's so feels odd buying one for $2800 with a 24-70 f4 and then here a new one is released with features I want like dpaf focus for video and 4k. Better metering from like the newer 7d2/5ds. Just not knowing and the higher price would be worth it maybe if there are enough benefits. Is that nuts?


If you can wait a few months, all right. But you should know that substitutes of 6D and 5D Mark iii are going to be more expensive than the street price of these models today.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi KKCFamilyman. 
I'm wondering how waiting for the 5DIV fits with your budget, will you be saving towards the higher goal or is having a family going to absorb all the extra cash you would like to save!? Only you will know the answer to that and I don't need to but as is often pointed out, the best camera is the one you have, how long can you wait to start capturing images, life is happening now, capture it! 

Cheers, Graham. 



KKCFamilyman said:


> Those are all great suggestions. I cannot help but wonder if I wait till March/April there may be a 5d4 or possible 6d2 in the works that will actually be an upgrade from what I had. I have had and sold 4 5d3's so feels odd buying one for $2800 with a 24-70 f4 and then here a new one is released with features I want like dpaf focus for video and 4k. Better metering from like the newer 7d2/5ds. Just not knowing and the higher price would be worth it maybe if there are enough benefits. Is that nuts?


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 11, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi KKCFamilyman.
> I'm wondering how waiting for the 5DIV fits with your budget, will you be saving towards the higher goal or is having a family going to absorb all the extra cash you would like to save!? Only you will know the answer to that and I don't need to but as is often pointed out, the best camera is the one you have, how long can you wait to start capturing images, life is happening now, capture it!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 23, 2016)

Grass is not greener on the other side. I was just wanting to see what else was out there. I tried the nikon d750 with tamron 24-70 2.8 and 85mm 1.8.

Thoughts are the ergonomics on changing focus to aperature to iso were just a mess. Even after that things just did not make sense in the menu. The af would constantly hunt unless in the central cluster. Lifting from shawdows in raw were nice but there was way more than sensor. Like the sb-700 flash had this wierd locking lever that jammed in your head when viewing from the ovf. Well there were other items but yes not switching to Nikon.


----------



## FTb-n (Jan 23, 2016)

The 70-200 f2.8L IS Mark 2 lens is the ideal choice for kid sports. Indoor gyms are often poorly lit and you need the f2.8.

The 5D3 is a great all around body and an underrated sports body. The 6D lacks the AF system that makes the 5D3 great for action. But, if you understand the limits of the 6D, it's a workable option. You will be limited to the center focus point for most Servo shooting. I would miss the expansion points of the 5D3, but this single point limitation might make you a better photographer.

Another lens to consider is the 70-200 f2.8L non-IS. Most sports wold be shot at 1/400 or faster and this lens will work well without the IS. So, 5D3 with this lens is one option.

However, if it were me, I would likely go with the 6D and the 70-200 f2.8L IS II. The lens will hold its value better then the body and the IS will make it a far more flexible lens. I'd rather have the great lens and "suffer" with a "lesser" body until I cold upgrade it. 

For a short lens, I would start with the 40 f2.8 until I could afford a short zoom.

Also, consider a Yongnuo YN685 flash. My Yongnuos have been great flashes. With a FF body and a fast lens, you may have little need for a flash, unless you delve into portraits. This will save a couple hundred bucks that you could put toward the better lens.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 23, 2016)

FTb-n said:


> The 70-200 f2.8L IS Mark 2 lens is the ideal choice for kid sports. Indoor gyms are often poorly lit and you need the f2.8.
> 
> The 5D3 is a great all around body and an underrated sports body. The 6D lacks the AF system that makes the 5D3 great for action. But, if you understand the limits of the 6D, it's a workable option. You will be limited to the center focus point for most Servo shooting. I would miss the expansion points of the 5D3, but this single point limitation might make you a better photographer.



I agree, the 70-200 f/2.8 II is a terrific kid sports lens, I've used mine extensively for indoor and outdoor sports of all types. For a couple of years, my 6D was my only DSLR and I was able to capture some great kid sports shots with it. Its not an ideal sports or action camera, but with good technique it will certainly work. Sports photographers got by with less capable focus systems on film camera for many decades. 6D's are selling for less than $1K now, which is a steal in my opinion given the excellent IQ it achieves.


----------



## jblake (Jan 23, 2016)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Those are all great suggestions. I cannot help but wonder if I wait till March/April there may be a 5d4 or possible 6d2 in the works that will actually be an upgrade from what I had. I have had and sold 4 5d3's so feels odd buying one for $2800 with a 24-70 f4 and then here a new one is released with features I want like dpaf focus for video and 4k. Better metering from like the newer 7d2/5ds. Just not knowing and the higher price would be worth it maybe if there are enough benefits. Is that nuts?


??? After this comment, I have come to the conclusion that you "Is that nuts?" are seriously confused. 

First you say what can you get for $3K that will allow you to take photo's of kids and sports. Then you talk about a "new" 5D3 +24-70 IS for an amount that will all but shoot your budget, and still not allow you to shoot any sports!

Then you state that you have owned several 5D3's and are not sure if you want to buy another one but to wait for the 5D4 and pay ~$3600+ for? Now you are rambling on about 4K video.
You should already know the answer to the original question you posted? 

All used and if you are patient you can find these prices on eBay; 5D3 $1500, 24-70IS $650 and 70-200 2.8 non-IS $850...1500+650+850 = $3000.00. But, 200mm on full frame is way too short for most field sports anyways. 

There is no full-frame camera/lens combo's out there that will give you the AF system you want, shoot field sports without serious cropping and come in anywhere near $3K..but I think you know this already. 

If you are serious about the $3K budget, but I don't think you are, you will have to settle for a crop camera lens combo. Used on eBay and if patient ; 7D2 $950, 120-300 2.8 OS (non-sport) $1550 and a 17-55IS $500.
950+1550+500= 3000. you may pay a $100 more than what I stated, but it would get you in the ballpark so to speak.

But since we both know you would never be happy with a crop camera and a paltry $3k budget, you will probably buy, hopefully used, 1Dx $3500, 120-300 2.8 OS Sport $2500 and a 24-70 2.8L II $1500. That will come in around $7.5K. You might actually be happy with setup for at least 6 months or so.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 23, 2016)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Those are all great suggestions. I cannot help but wonder if I wait till March/April there may be a 5d4 or possible 6d2 in the works that will actually be an upgrade from what I had.



The longer you can postpone buying the body + lens, the better deal you'll be able to get. And it would give you more time to save up.

Of course, Canon might introduce a 5D4 or 6D2 and lure you to buy either of those. Needs and wants are two different things, even in the world of cameras


----------



## Viggo (Jan 23, 2016)

For any great action moments the 6d is far to slow, it's always almost. I just got in from a day in the snow with the kids, and the 6d is just so dissapointing for this type of shooting. It can do slow movement, but those nice short explosive moments it's 20 to 1 if it you get a hit. I miss my 1dx SO much for that. 

Get the 5d3, it's much more fun and easier to get those "right time" moments.

With this one the focus is slightly behind, and I took 20 shots, this being the best.







I gave up getting anything with movement, and kept only this from today's outing.






Both shot wide open with the 35 L II and a ad360 in a Profoto 1x4' stripbox.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 23, 2016)

for 3 grand... 

I'd say get a 35mm Sigma for $800
A 7d mkii for $1000 (I haven't been paying attention the prices lately)
and a 100-400mm v1. for around 1100 new, 900 used... 

I have a 24-105... and while I really like it... I'd much prefer just having a sigma 50mm f/1.4, but I'm too much of a wimp to do that. 

I have a 70-200 f/2.8 IS mkii and the 1.4 tc and the 2x tc... and those are plenty good... but I think you would wind up blowing too much of your wad on that. 

I should have read if it was indoor sports... but if so... then a 70-200 f/2.8 usm, plus a 1.4 IS... not that big of a deal... 

full frame is great... I've drank the kool-aid, but if you have decent lighting... you are golden...

ok I read... I think the ff body won't get you as far as having good glass... I am not a big fan of the wide angle images... but I know there are those who are... So... ok... but I don't think 70mm gets you close to the action... 

So while I might push you in the direction of an mkiii... I just don't think it would be the best value.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 27, 2016)

Given your budget and sports shooting I would try a 70D and a Canon EF 70-200 f/2.8 IS II (A lot of sports are shot in low light). A flash can be added from one of the 3rd party companies for far less than the Canon. You can switch to Canon if you like when you have more money. Someone else mentioned the Canon 40 f/2.8. I'll second that as a short lens.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 28, 2016)

Viggo said:


> For any great action moments the 6d is far to slow, it's always almost. I just got in from a day in the snow with the kids, and the 6d is just so dissapointing for this type of shooting. It can do slow movement, but those nice short explosive moments it's 20 to 1 if it you get a hit. I miss my 1dx SO much for that.
> 
> Get the 5d3, it's much more fun and easier to get those "right time" moments.
> 
> ...



Still beautiful photos. Magical, in fact.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 28, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > For any great action moments the 6d is far to slow, it's always almost. I just got in from a day in the snow with the kids, and the 6d is just so dissapointing for this type of shooting. It can do slow movement, but those nice short explosive moments it's 20 to 1 if it you get a hit. I miss my 1dx SO much for that.
> ...



Thank you so much! Too kind. I have shipped my 1dx away for service AGAIN, this time they said I will get a new one if no fault is found, I'm not that lucky, but at least it will work. 

And I have bought a B1 as my light. I recommend, if possible for what you shoot, always bring a flash and modifier, it will do ten times more for your shots than any camera or lens.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 28, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > For any great action moments the 6d is far to slow, it's always almost. I just got in from a day in the snow with the kids, and the 6d is just so dissapointing for this type of shooting. It can do slow movement, but those nice short explosive moments it's 20 to 1 if it you get a hit. I miss my 1dx SO much for that.
> ...


+1 Awesome shots


----------



## Viggo (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks !


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 28, 2016)

FTb-n said:


> The 70-200 f2.8L IS Mark 2 lens is the ideal choice for kid sports. Indoor gyms are often poorly lit and you need the f2.8.
> 
> The 5D3 is a great all around body and an underrated sports body. The 6D lacks the AF system that makes the 5D3 great for action. But, if you understand the limits of the 6D, it's a workable option. You will be limited to the center focus point for most Servo shooting. I would miss the expansion points of the 5D3, but this single point limitation might make you a better photographer.
> 
> ...



Glad you mentioned the 40 f/2.8. Great little lens and a real bargain. You are right.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 28, 2016)

Viggo said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



I'll get one or two of those B1s one day. The Flashpoint Streaklight is an excellent alternative to have while money gets saved. In retrospect, I'd have gotten 5 Streaklights instead of my 600EX collection and saved a bundle. Not to step on Canons toes, they are fantastic flashes. For outdoors in the middle of the day more power is needed here in the Mojave desert.

Come to think of it, I like the Streaklight so well I might just skip the B1 (But the lust is strong).


----------



## MTCWBY (Feb 5, 2016)

5DIII and consider the older 100-400. I shot three years of football and baseball and it did well. The flexibility in zoom is hard to beat for kids sports. The II version of the lens is better but probably twice what you'd pay for the older model. I've shot games under the lights for football and while I had to go up to ISO 4000 to do it, the pictures were more than acceptable quality. Yes there are times that I wish I had more FPS but the IQ of the 7DII wasn't quite as good and for the most part I haven't missed much. I have a 1DXII on order but really can't complain about the 5DIII. It's been a great camera for sports.


----------

